# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  บทความเกี่ยวกับการรื้อยุงและ แมลงต่างๆ ด้วยเครื่องพ่นยุงเอ็นริชฟอกเกอร์

## teerapon12

บทความเกี่ยวกับการกำจัดยุงและ แมลงต่างๆ ด้วยเครื่องพ่นยุงเอ็นริชฟอกเกอร์ 
   โรคภัยที่ติดต่อและยังเป็นตัวปัญหาต่อการสาธารณสุขของไทยยกตัวอย่างเช่น ไข้ป่า โรคไข้เลือดออก โรคเท้าช้าง เป็นต้น  ทั้งนี้เพราะมาลาเรียและโรคไข้เลือดออกต่างก็มียุง( Mosquito )เป็นพาหะโรคในการกระจายเชื้อโรคไปยังคน อาทิเช่น ไข้มาลาเรียมียุงก้นปล่อง ( Anopheles ) เป็นตัวนำนำโรค , โรคไข้เลือดออกจะมียุงลาย( Aedes ) เป็นตัวตัวนำพาโรค และโรคเท้าช้าง มียุงเสือ ( Mansonia ) คือยุงสื่อที่สำคัญ
เนื่องด้วยมาตรการในการป้องกันควบคุมโรคที่ติดต่อเช่น การควบคุมลูกน้ำยุงพาหะ ( Larva ) เพราะ ปฏิบัติได้สะดวก พร้อมกับไม่จำเป็นต้องใช้สารเคมี  เพียงแต่เจ้าบ้านหรือทุกท่านร่วมกันกันปฏิบัติตรวจหาแหล่งขยายพันธุ์ลูกน้ำเมื่อพบลูกน้ำให้กำจัดในโดยฉับพลัน  แต่ในคราวที่มีการระบาดของโรคหน่วยงานที่เกี่ยวข้องจำเป็นจะต้องที่จะตัดทอนวงจรการก่อกำเนิดโรคแบบฉับพลันโดยใช้ขั้นตอนฉีดสารเคมีทำลายยุงพาหะ ด้วยเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน โดยมีเรื่องประกอบดังต่อไปนี้
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันเป็นเครื่องพ่นขจัดยุง เป็นเครื่องกลสตาร์ท ติดง่ายเพราะใช้หัวเทียนและแบตเตอรี่ DC 12 โวลต์ในการติดระเบิด ประหยัดน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิง หัวเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมีการฉีดพ่นหมอกควันหรือละอองฝอยได้สม่ำเสมอ มีความหนาแน่นสูงปลอดภัย  มีความแข็งแรง มีระบบถ่ายเทความร้อน 2 ชั้นและบำรุงรักษาไม่ยากไม่ร้อนกะทันหัน
สมมติว่าท่านใดที่ไม่เคยใช้งานเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมาก่อน ให้ชาร์ตไฟแบตเตอรี่หนแรกไม่ต่ำกว่า 5 ชั่วโมง ภายหลังคราวหลัง ชาร์ตแค่เพียง 1-2 ชั่วโมงก็พอแล้ว
อรรถประโยชน์ของเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน คือว่าป้องกันและคุม แมลงที่ไต่ หรือ บิน อาทิเช่นยุงรำคาญ ยุงลาย แมลงวัน ปลวก แมลงสาบ เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันใช้ได้กับ คอกปศุสัตว์ ที่พักอาศัย รีสอร์ท โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม โรงแรม ในท่อน้ำทิ้ง หรือไม่ก็เขตพื้นที่ การเกษตรเช่น ไร่นา สวนผัก  สวนผลไม้ สวนส้ม ไร่ข้าวโพด เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันสามารถเข้าถึงทุกโพรงมุมและมีประสิทธิภาพในการดำเนินงานสูงเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันช่วยให้ประหยัด ใช้งานง่ายและปลอดภัยด้วยน้ำหนักที่เบา ทำให้สามารถฉีดเองได้ด้วยตนเอง โดยไม่ได้เงินเสียเงินค่าใช้จ่ายในการว่าจ้างพ่น
 บทความเกี่ยวกับวิธีการกำจัดยุงโดยใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เครื่องพ่นยุงเอ็นริชฟอกเกอร์ 
จะใช้น้ำมันเบนซินเป็นเชื้อเพลิงในการทำงานของเครื่อง  ความจุของถังน้ำมัน ตั้งแต่ 1.4 - 2 ลิตร  








   ประเภทเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เครื่องพ่นยุงเอ็นริชฟอกเกอร์ ( Fogging ) ปัจจุบันนี้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันที่ใช้ที่งานสาธารณสุข 
	 แยกออกเป็น 2 กลุ่ม ได้แก่
		  1. เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันชนิดสะพายไหล่  อาทิเช่น
				    




1) ควรอ่านคู่มือการใช้การใช้งานเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันก่อนใช้
2) สมควรอ่านคู่มือการใช้น้ำยาปราบยุง / ตัวแมลง และก๊าชใส่กระป๋องก่อนใช้
3) ขณะที่พ่นสมควรใส่สิ่งคุ้มครองส่วนบุคคล เช่น หน้ากาก, ผ้าคลุมจมูก, ถุงสวมมือ ฯลฯ
4) ผู้ใช้จำต้องยืนขึ้นเหนือลมระหว่างที่พ่นหมอกควัน
5) ควรทำความสะอาดเนื้อตัวให้สะอาดสะอ้านหลังใช้งาน
6) ควรเก็บเครื่องไม้เครื่องมือที่เกี่ยวข้องให้พ้นจากมือเด็กและจากเปลวไฟ 
7) ควรไว้ในที่แห้งและมีอุณหภูมิไม่มากเกิน 40 องศาเซลเซียส 
8) แต่ก่อนใช้งาน ควรจะเช็ดทำความสะอาดตัวเครื่องข้างนอก ให้ปราศจากน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิงหรือสารไวไฟทุกชนิด 
9) ขณะที่ฉีดพ่นไม่ควรส่ายตัวเครื่องไปมาหรือตะแคงเครื่องมากเกินไป อาจเป็นเหตุให้น้ำมันหกออกมา นอกตัวเครื่องเป็นกรณีให้ติดไฟได้

----------


## teerapon12

ดันหน่อยค่ะ

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp11

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp12

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp12

----------

